# Anyone had any experience of key hole surgery on stifle?



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (5 March 2009)

To cut a very very long story short there is a horse on our yard that has been having problems for a long time.
Hubby and i seem to have found ourselves taking said horse back and forth to the vets for the last few weeks and yesterday i went in our lorry with a friend to go and fetch him from the vets.
The vets have pinpointed the problem to the inner part of the stifle and have recommended key hole surgery.  They seemed very +ve about his chances and the recovery he would make.  The owner is not sure what to do.
Now I would put him thorugh the op as i saw how upbeat the vets were last night when they were talking to me but I've not got any experience of this sort of thing.
Do any of you?  What happened?  did the horse make a full recovery?


----------



## Ludi-doodi (5 March 2009)

A mare on our yard has this surgery in 2007 - I can't tell you how long she was off work for as her owner was pregnant at the time so was just given lots of time off until she was able to ride.  From memory I think the Op was done in July/Aug time and was back work by end of year - but it could have probably been much sooner but for the riders 'incapacity'!

I seem to think it was pretty easy and quick surgery - quite routine according to the vet - and the mare was only at the vets for a few days, then about 6-8 weeks box rest.   Came back into work with no residual affects or problems. (Well no problems in that area, it was always a contrary animal!!)


----------



## BuckingHorse (5 March 2009)

One of ours had keyhole surgery to remove a piece of loose cartlidge at the end of August last year.

He had several weeks box rest, then restricted turnout for 3 months.  He obviously lost a lot of muscle during this time but started lunging in January, 1 day on then 2 days off gradually building up to lunge every other day and now looks amazing!  He went out in the proper paddock for the first time about 4 weeks ago and is now turned out every day and seems to be OK.

He will continue to lunge until the end of April as we are away until then but the vet is hopeful that he will be back jumping by the summer.

I was not at all positive that he would come back but, fingers crossed, it is looking good.  They key seems to be to take it slowly, keep an eye on the area for heat and swelling and do exactly what the vet says!

Good luck.


----------



## lochpearl (5 March 2009)

ME!!!!! My bay in my sig had arthroscopy in both stifles in November. I told them that if there was no chance of recovery then to not bring him round from GA. Although the damage was horrific they saw fit to bring him out of recovery.

To cut a long story short, they found rips and tears on the outside muscles/ligaments of both legs, very severe (worst case they'd seen) and serious damage to the cartilage in the inside - so much so they had to cut it back to the bone).

Anyway his prognosis now is guarded to poor, I fear that by the end of summer we will have to make a decision as he is still not sound.

The arthroscopy itself isn't too bad, but it is what they find with it, if they are just going in to operate without the arthroscopy then as long as they know what they are doing then I don't think it should be a problem. 

I am no vet but I would say that the horse may make a recovery but it depends on the damage and what they are going to fix. My boy will never make a proper recovery unfortunately but the severity of the problem speaks for itself. 

How is this horse on Box rest? mine was great but towards the end he turned into a loon and quite dangerous to handle, so much so I had to turn out before he should have been. Also if there is stifle surgery they like to use Adequan injections and or IRAP which is very costly. Plus we are now on a supplement that costs £180 per month.

I would want guarantees and if she is insured it is worth it - otherwise what other option does she have?


----------



## ElvisandTilly (5 March 2009)

I have a 6 year old gelding that had arthroscopy in both stifles in November due to suspected OCD in both stifle joints.

I am pleased to say the operation went well and thankfully only soft tissue inflammation in the joints when they got in there. 

He has since had IRAP injections into both stifle joints and althought still slightly dropping one hip which physio says he needs strengthening work and building his muscles up again. He had shoes on yesterday and is now starting hand walking work over poles etc to build him up.

If you need any info or you have any questions then please feel free to PM me. If you also look back on my postings I have put quite a few on about his lameness, the operation and the IRAP treatment. I went for the operation on the advice of people on HHO. Also lochpearl on here had same op on her boy and his was much more serious when they got in there so you may want to contact her also.

Good luck and hope all works out. x


----------



## lochpearl (5 March 2009)

thought you'd post!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## mil1212 (5 March 2009)

My friends horse had this a few years ago, echo what others have said re box rest, restricted grazing and the gentle progression back into exercise, with controlled (ish!) walking for ages. As it wasn't my horse I can't give the in's and out's but said horsey won his riding horse class at HOYS a couple of years ago (after the surgery) so needless to say, made an excellent recovery.


----------



## Booboos (5 March 2009)

Unfortunately yes! Arthroscopy in both stiffles. Vet described what he saw as one of the worst cases he had ever seen but still have him an 80% change of returning to competitive work at the time of the op. Op was followed by 5 months complete box rest, then 4 months box rest and gradual return to exercise. Horse went relatively loopy with the exercise and I could not keep him in walk even dopped up. He also had his moments when in the box. Then he had 3 months of limited turnout and return to full work. I was then told that 99.9% he would be fine. Six months down the line (18 months from op) he was lame again on both back legs...

On the whole I don't think I would put another horse through that, even if the outcome had been good, because he was very unhappy with the box rest, his temperament changed overall and he was borderline dangerous to handle and ride through it all.


----------



## lochpearl (5 March 2009)

Booboos, I am having the same problems with my boy, did you manage to retire him? The problem I have is that my boy is so bored not doing anything and I really don't think he will retire and rough off.


----------



## Booboos (5 March 2009)

Lochpearl, I'm sorry but it was really bad news for this little man. I could not rehome him as a hack because he was a sharp competition horse who needed a job. He was also very lame so I am not sure it would even have been possible to hack him. I then tried him fully retired, 24/7 in a field for another 5 months, but he went nuts. He frequently broke out of his field, he was a nightmare to handle when we did need to bring him in and he upset all the other horses. In the end he was PTS. Very sad story and I still miss him loads. I hope you find a solution for your boy...


----------



## ElvisandTilly (5 March 2009)

Miranda you got there before me!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Booboos so sorry at your loss of your boy. 

Miranda I do hope Lotto shows some improvement soon. xx


----------

